# Teaching > Lesson Plans >  hello to all:HELP

## mikhael

hey to u all,i'm new in this but every encount,start from the basic-i need help.So i need help.I have to write an essay about Celia-As u like it.please who can help with informations,opinion,analysis...anything,everythin g,i'll be more than happy.Thank u,expecting ur help soon. :Yawnb:

----------

